# Best Tactical Light/ Laser For Glock 19????



## jason0007

what do u guys have??????


----------



## Shipwreck

I have a Glock light that I bought for my Glock 34. I like it a lot. Prefer it to the M3 light.


----------



## jason0007

i have an m6 insight laser/tactical light for my px4 and it fits the glock just fine..

does yours have only the light or laser/light combo??

btw..is that really your pic??? nice...

what happened to the ship the boxer pic??


----------



## Shipwreck

jason0007 said:


> i have an m6 insight laser/tactical light for my px4 and it fits the glock just fine..
> 
> does yours have only the light or laser/light combo??
> 
> btw..is that really your pic??? nice...
> 
> what happened to the ship the boxer pic??


No, I have the standard Glocklight - w/o the laser. I got it for $95. Only laser I have is on my PS90 carbine.

No, that's not me in the pic - that's a guy from the SG1 tv show.... I don't know what you mean about a "boxer" pic, though...


----------



## jason0007

ok thanks..
if i can remember correctly...you had another pic prior to the current one...
maybe i am mistaken..


----------



## Shipwreck

jason0007 said:


> ok thanks..
> if i can remember correctly...you had another pic prior to the current one...
> maybe i am mistaken..


Yea, I did. But, it was another Sg1 pic - an animated pic actually. Then, prior to that, I had a pic from the tv show "24"


----------



## Glockamania®

First of all, make sure you have mastered your gun without one. It's just an accessory, not a necessity.

I currently have a Surefire X200B wide beam weapon light. Rumor has it that Surefire will come up with light/laser combo later in the new year.


----------



## VTDefender

I have 2 surefire X200's(one A and a B with under triggerguard pressure pad), a streamlight M3, an M6, a TLR-1 and a TLR-2.

I compared them with a glock light but found it very lacking in brightness compared to the surefires and streamlights. 

In my book, the TLR-2 wins hands down in the laser/light category. Aluminum construction, good switching and excellent light output. 

For a light only, the X200B with pressure switch wins due to intensity, battery life, size, construction, and switching. I like that the X200 switches can be pressed straight forward for momentary on rather than up for constant, down for momentary or vice versa. 

TIFWIW


----------



## Swatdude

I have been very happy with my Streamlight. The price was right and the light is extremely bright.(I was a poet and didn't know it) Battery life is good too. You can see a picture of it below...

http://www.akforum.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15466


----------



## Spartan

I have been pretty happy with my TLR-2. I picked it up NIB for $200 and it came with 20 batteries.

I think the site was botachtacticle.com or something similar. THe batteries was a promo so I'm not sure if it's still available.


----------



## PP914

Glockamania® said:


> First of all, make sure you have mastered your gun without one. It's just an accessory, not a necessity.


+1. I have an M6 and no longer advocate lasers (it's for sale).
I now have the TLR1 on my issued G22. It has been reliable thus far. IMHO, you can't beat the quality for $100. Although, you can beat it repetitively on a car window and bend the bezel  but the light functions perfectly.


----------



## Hevchev50

All the lights mentioned here are good quality, so it's just a matter of how much you want to spend. I also have the factory Glock light because it was only 98 dollars at my local range and is bright enough for anything I would need it for. You also get an extra bulb in a neat little storage box that holds the light and a spare set of lithium batteries if you want.


----------



## Glockamania®

*Not a G19, but a G35.*

Forgot to mention that I also have a Surefire W111D Military...it's discontinued, but the warranty is still good:


----------



## PP914

Hevchev50 said:


> All the lights mentioned here are good quality, so it's just a matter of how much you want to spend. I also have the factory Glock light because it was only 98 dollars at my local range and is bright enough for anything I would need it for. You also get an extra bulb in a neat little storage box that holds the light and a spare set of lithium batteries if you want.


IMHO, you can't beat the Streamlight TLR lights/lasers. For less than $100, you get the Streamlight reputation/name, a machined aluminum body/bezel, constant/momentary rocker switch, and a bright-as-hell 80 lumens LED light (no need to keep extra bulbs around).

Drawback: 
1. Beam pattern is not adjustable: Not a major concern in most cases as pistol work (IE: defensive shooting) is usually done w/in the 15yrd mark and this beam is prefocused perfectly for these scenarios. Also, the beam has the ideal tight, bright center spot surrounded by "corona" of dimmer light and will temporarily blind anyone w/in its working distance.


----------



## -gunut-

I do not have a Glock but I prefer the M3X light by steamlight. It looks great on Glocks and has a top output of 125 luminous! It has helped me kill many a raccoon with my USP :mrgreen:


----------



## mw1311

VTDefender said:


> I have 2 surefire X200's(one A and a B with under triggerguard pressure pad), a streamlight M3, an M6, a TLR-1 and a TLR-2.
> 
> I compared them with a glock light but found it very lacking in brightness compared to the surefires and streamlights.
> 
> In my book, the TLR-2 wins hands down in the laser/light category. Aluminum construction, good switching and excellent light output.
> 
> For a light only, the X200B with pressure switch wins due to intensity, battery life, size, construction, and switching. I like that the X200 switches can be pressed straight forward for momentary on rather than up for constant, down for momentary or vice versa.
> 
> TIFWIW


would be cool if you could post a pic to show how the beampatterns compare (X200 A&B and the TLR-1) at the same distance.  This would help me alot to make a purchase decision.


----------



## Charlie

I recently sold a G20 and my Glock light with it. I know everyone is wild about the Surefires, etc. but for the money you can't beat the Glock light. It's VERY bright, has an adjustable beam, small switch on both sides of the trigger guard, finish is exactly like the rest of the Glock, and..............it's considerably cheaper than the rest. I think I paid 'bout $75 for mine and I've seen them $10 or so cheaper when on sale. Just my $.02....:smt023


----------



## bpranney

I am with Shipwreck on this one. I have the standard Glock light as well.


----------



## Sidewinder6

+1 on the Glock light. I have the Laser/light combo. It was easy to set up and sight in and versitile. I shoot a G19.


----------



## LAK Supply

+1 for the Streamlight TLR-2. I really like them, but more importantly, so do my customers. They're a great value, and I've not had a complaint yet.


----------



## mw1311

I've bought the TLR-1 for my P2000. Only complaint I have is that stupid screw on the side I always have to mess with to take it on or off.


----------

